# Solved: ad-hoc unidentified network



## Maru1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello!

I am using a program called Connectify to create an ad hoc network in order to share Internet connections between two Windows 7 laptops (one is running on 32bit Win7, other on 64bit version) .
I have created an ad hoc network and the sharing between laptops is working fine.
The problem is that the connection shows as an *Unidentified network*. (see the attachment)

*How do I change the Unidentified network (that connectify creates) that so it becomes "home" network?*

The reason I am asking this is because I have *another issue*: when I try to join the two laptops in a homegroup I get the *"Windows cannot set up homegroup on this computer"* error message. It seems to me that the problems could be related. What do you think? 
I was not able to solve the homegroup issue either!

Thank you for your support!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try using standard networking without homegroups.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

As far as I have been able to determine you're stuck with "Unidentified Network" with Windows 7 Home Starter or Home Premium. With Professional, Ultimate and Enterprise you can change to a Private (Work) or Public network by the method in this article. I don't know if you can then change from Work to Home (which is needed for Homegroups).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

[WEBQUOTE="http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/help/home-sweet-homegroup-networking-the-easy-way"]Computers must be running Windows 7 to be part of a homegroup. With Windows 7 Starter and Windows 7 Home Basic, you can join a homegroup, but you can't create one. [/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## Maru1 (Sep 13, 2006)

> [WEBQUOTE="http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/help/home-sweet-homegroup-networking-the-easy-way"]Computers must be running Windows 7 to be part of a homegroup. With Windows 7 Starter and Windows 7 Home Basic, you can join a homegroup, but you can't create one. [/WEBQUOTE]


I'm on Ultimate.



> As far as I have been able to determine you're stuck with "Unidentified Network" with Windows 7 Home Starter or Home Premium. With Professional, Ultimate and Enterprise you can change to a Private (Work) or Public network by the method in this article. I don't know if you can then change from Work to Home (which is needed for Homegroups).


 I did manage to change the Unidentified network from Public to Work network in the Local group policy editor. But it's still Unidentified and not private home. Is there any way to change it to private home? I'll have a look at this article you sent...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't use the homegroups, since I have a mix of different versions of Windows in the network, so I'm not really familiar with all their details.


----------



## Maru1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I've managed to resolve the problem!

I setup static Ip addresses for the wireless network connection on both laptops. The default gateway on one laptop is ip address of the other laptop and vice-versa. After that Unidentified network became identified and I could rename it and so forth.
That also resolved the homegroup setup problem!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Interesting... You shouldn't need static IP addresses, but all's well that ends well.


----------

